# would a pair of dwarf puffers work with mbuna?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

37 gal tank, 4 yellow labs, 5 p. acei, can i add a pair of these? will they tolerate the alkaline water?
would the cichlids kill them or vice versa?


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to be harsh but abolutely not They mbunas would most likely swallow them whole. And if they werent killed they would be nipped at vice versa.


Regards,


Bodhin


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wait what? my mbunas are still juvies under 2 inches..
and electric yellows and acei are some of the least aggressive mbuna out there


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems to me the tank you got is already fully stocked if not a little over. As Bodhin stated the DP's would most likely get eaten for sure and whichever fish ate them would also run the risk of dying as all puffers carry poison and are considered the second most poisonous vertebrate http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetraodontidae


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> wait what? my mbunas are still juvies under 2 inches..
> and electric yellows and acei are some of the least aggressive mbuna out there


DP's are tiny and with the majority of cichlids if it is small enough to fit in their mouth it's food. Just not worth the risk going with this mix. If you want DP's get a 10g setup for a pair.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ok cool
i didnt know dp's were so small


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah dwarf puffers are also called pea puffers...they are pretty small(smaller than a marble)...and like other have said...looks like a nice snack/meal foir other fish..but if the do munch on them..might get poisoned.


----------

